# Just picked up an SR9c. Need holster recommendations please



## markrb (Mar 13, 2011)

I just picked up the Ruger SR9c and would like to have a CC holster.
Any recommendations?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

McCabe's Custom Leather Billy is a great guy and makes a great holster. I have one for a BG 380 and am super happy with it.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

I recently got a Theis Holster : Theisholsters.com | Products | Custom IWB Holsters for my SR9c with CT Laser.
It is almost the same as my CBST but a third less and way faster.


Lateck,


----------



## mesz13 (Apr 13, 2008)

The Fobus HK1 is made for the pistol and works really well if u like a paddle style. I carry mine there all day and never notice i have it on. By the way you purchased a great gun and your gonna love it. I have owned mine for over a year now with over 1000 rounds through it without a problem. And its one of the most accurate out of the box pistols I own.


----------



## bayhawk2 (Sep 25, 2010)

I like the slide belt holsters.Good choice of weapons by the way.
I have the Ruger SR9c and it is one fine gun.It refuses to 
jam.I just recently bought the Ruger LC9.I now have all 3 compacts.
The Ruger LCP,SR9c,and the LC9.I used to carry the LCP,
then went to the SR9c,now I carry the LC9.All are great weapons.
This holster is my favorite.I just wear a golf/sports type
shirt during the summer and let it hang over the gun.
No one knows it's there.Get the larger size.(22-92)It fits all 3
of my weapons.
Model 22 Compact Belt Slide Gun Concealment Holsters


----------



## Otis (May 27, 2011)

+1 for Tommy Theis. I first got wind of his product, quality and customer service on June 3, 2011 and promptly sent him an email if he could make a holster for my odd duck, Taurus PT22. Have been looking for a hybrid leather/kydex IWB holster (ala SuperTuck) since day one owning this handgun. He got right back to me and let me know that a friend of his has a PT22 that he could use to form the kydex and could make the holster right away. I placed my order and, viola, the holster arrived today, June 10! I ordered mine in horsehide as I will carry this gun on hotter, more humid days only, normally carry a G19 or J frame. I own a Supertuck for my G19 and have been happy with it. The one complaint I have with the Supertuck is the emblem on the metal clips. I feel this is a dead giveaway that I am carrying. Tommy uses a plain metal clip, no emblems to give it away. The retention of the gun in the holster is just the way I like it. It is in there quite securely, takes a little effort to come out, the typical kydex click on draw. With this level of retention, I don't worry about the gun falling out, should I get into an odd position, which I have been known to do quite often, or while running. The holster is quite comfortable. I will wear it everyday for the next couple weeks to see how it breaks-in, but I anticipate nothing but a better feel/fit with wear!

I can't recommend Tommy highly enough. Talk about a fast custom holster! A mold for my handgun was not available, but he got me a holster in my hands in one week from order placement! His communication has been fantastic. If he had a question, he got with me right away. When I placed my order, I forgot to mention that I wanted the belt slots cut into the leather for OWB wear. Shot him an email and he got back with me promptly that he received my message and the slots would be put in.

I am very grateful I found Tommy, only wish I would have found him sooner. Should you be in the market for a Crossbreed Supertuck for a Glock 19, drop me a private message, I be glad to sell you mine so I can replace it with a holster by Mr. Tommy Theis!


----------



## LTSQUIRREL (Jun 23, 2011)

i have the CBH STD it is great i put it on and forget i have my SR9C on me how ever it took 7 weeks to come in and is more expensive than others the next gun i get i will try out other brands that are similar.


----------



## bartledoo (Jun 26, 2011)

I have to tell everyone about my max tuck. The kydex is interchangeable, not riveted. Great for people with multiple guns. It is also customizable, I chose the American flag kydex shell and the horse hide, this has got to be the most comfortable holster on the market and that I have ever used. I could go on about the quality and comfort as well. Customer service was excellent and had the holster in hand in 7 days which is pretty good for a hand made holster. Nuff said. Maxtuck.com is their website, they also have a you tube channel with video reviews and comparisons.


----------



## BoonePickens (Jun 26, 2011)

one more for the MaxTuck!


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

The gun, holster, belt and how you're going to deal with at least one spare magazine should all be considered at the same time. All these components are part of your CC set up and should work well together.


----------



## cluznar (Mar 11, 2012)

*SR9c Holster*

N82Tactical.com has a VERY nice Pro Holster for the SR9c... adjustable depth, cant, and tuckable.


----------

